# Tedegar Public House (Cardiff)



## Cardiff1927 (Aug 15, 2010)

This public house in Cardiff has been closed for the past 2/3 years, due to drugs.

In the news....http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/south_east/4920412.stm 

and....http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Crackhouse+flats+plan+is+welcomed.(News)-a0155903022

I think I only drank in there once and then I was offered dodgy goods. 

Originally built in Victorian times as a coach house, this is just one of many public houses in the local area recently closing its doors for the last time.

On the ground floor was the bar, longe and skittle alley, basement with pumps, first floor living area which I believe was used until closure and the second floor that was probably not used for some time. 

Planning permission has be given for 11 flats but parking would be a problem.

External












External on Clifton Street






External on Pearl Street






Skittle Alley






Bar area






Bar entrance/exit






Lounge






Upstairs






Pumps in basement


----------



## crickleymal (Aug 16, 2010)

Cardiff1927 said:


>


So you had a choice of quality lager or cool beer but not quality beer or cool lager? No wonder it's shut


----------

